# Diablo II install with PC cd



## icemanwol (Mar 15, 2005)

Hello, I currently own diablo II and i would like to install it on a MAC.  The thing is the only disk which is not in mac/pc format is the install CD.  Is there a way to install from the PC cd or some other way to install/copy the files off the CD to the computer and run them from there?  The mac is OS X 10.3.8
500mhz g3, 16mb video, 10 gb free hd


----------



## Damrod (Mar 16, 2005)

Try this:

http://www.blizzard.com/support/?id=mdt0387p#OSXNative

It's an OS X Native Installer provided by Blizzard. As the game files are basically the same, you could try it.


----------



## Jeffo (Mar 16, 2005)

I was unaware of that installer too, thanks.  now i only have two reasons to keep 9 around.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 25, 2005)

what are your other two reasons, i bet we could fix those too!)~


----------



## Jeffo (Apr 4, 2005)

1)  i am running stalker internet mail server on it (I am wanting to change over to postfix, but lack the time to learn it right now)

2) F/A hornet 2.0  on a beige G3 with three monitors for panoramic play.  I have 3.0, but it does not support panoramic monitors like 2.0 does.  I want to get xplane, but don't play games enough to invest the money in it right now.

oh yeah and 9 is a good way to remind me how much i like X!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Apr 5, 2005)

okay, so i can't help on those, but i do agree with your last statement. os x is soooooooo much better than os 9


----------



## drunkmac (Apr 5, 2005)

Yeah just use the Carbon version of Diablo II. Be grateful they released an OS X installer because 8 months ago that wasn't around and it was a bitch to install it.


----------



## Jeffo (Apr 6, 2005)

drunk, i was using the carbon version during play, but installing was a pain like you say.  what i ended up doing was installed everything and then the carbon and got it where i wanted and then made a disk image of that folder so i would not have to install it again.


----------



## Tyaedalis (May 18, 2005)

This same thing happened to me.  You have to email blizzard mac support to get all the info you need (macsupport@blizzard.com), but you have to mail it to blizzard.  (make sure to follow the directions in the email!!!!!!!!!!!)


----------

